# Newbie here!



## dfiumano624 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, i'm new to the forums here. I'm 42, and have been practicing TKD for about 9 months now.  This is the first martial art that i have been fully devoted to, and i have learned alot in those 9 months, and am looking forward to learning more things about this art.  My 11 year old son and i belong to the same school, which is a great bonding tool.  He and i are both Orange belts, and hopefully we will both test within a month or two for our green belts.  Our school also teaches Combat Hapkido, which i am heavily thinking of taking sometime this year.  We belong to the Long Island Combat Hapkido/ Tae Kwon Do Center in Coram NY.  Master Mark Bivens and his wife Miss Terri Bivens, run the school.  They run a great and (from what i'm told) more challenging curriculum than most TKD schools.  But they also put an emphasis on teaching the kids there a martial art, as well as asking them questions about how their school work is, how they are acting at home, bullying at school, etc.  That's one of the reasons why i signed my son up there.  But after seeing his first couple of classes, i noticed that i wanted to be a part of this school, and to see how the adult curriculum was also.  I then took the free class, and after that i was sold!  The end of this month, my son will be there 1 year, and in September i'll be there a year as well.   We also have watched other students take thier respective belt tests on many ocassions, and our Master is always thrilled to see us in the audience.  All in all, we LOVE being there!  I'm looking forward to seeing some of you on the forums here, cause we all have the same interest and passion in the Martial Arts.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT! You will find a lot of KMA talk around here!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------

